# Poljot Avia Classic



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm not sure I've shown this watch before or not. I was going to offer it in trade against the Sawtooth that's just appeared on the Sales Forum but I can't bring myself to part with it just yet.

It's a big beautiful lump with some sort of Russian manual wind movement in it - don't know what it is but it looks good behind the display back & looks similar to a Unitas but I don't think it is one. The chunky, & very easy to use, crown is screw down & the watch is water resistant to 100m apparently. Finish is very good but the hands are a little rough around the edges & the lume isn't up to much either. Dimension wise it's well over 40mm across with a 20mm lug width if I remember correctly.

I've worn it many many times & it was the dress watch I took on holiday with me this year when we went to Turkey - though I did once swim whilst wearing it when I forgot which watch I was wearing  - the strap dried out fine despite being dunked in the sea for 30 mins & there were absolutely no problems with the watch either .... thank goodness  We went to Bodrum whilst in Turkey & went into a watch shop (where the sell replica's not fakes) & they were gobsmacked by the thing thinking it was an IWC of some sort (it's nice but not that nice!)!

Anyway just thought I'd show you it - apologies for the rubbish picture :thumbup:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

That's a handsome piece :thumbsup:

May be a Molnia pocket watch movement?

Cheers


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Very nice...i like that a lot! I am a sucker for sword hands and big crowns..you have got both

of those covered with this.How old is it?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice i have to say.

I know what you mean about Turkey though. I was in Hisaronu recently and they have the same.........offerings shall we say :lol:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

jbw said:


> Very nice...i like that a lot! I am a sucker for sword hands and big crowns..you have got both
> 
> of those covered with this.How old is it?


Absolutely no clue as to how old it is - not very old I suspect but, as I said, I've no idea really. I've had it about 18 months but I don't know idea how long the previous owner(s?) had it before me.

It's a limited edition too this being number 497 of 999. Hmmm I've experienced Poljot limited editions before so I'm not sure what I think of this. In Poljots defence I've never seen another watch like this for sale anywhere so it might be a genuine ltd ed. Also it doesn't say Poljot on it anywhere but that's what I understand it to be :huh:


----------

